
Ariana Lenarsky: “why [...] am I seeing nazi ads on [Twitter]?” - uptown
https://twitter.com/aardvarsk/status/798709275216384000
======
c0wherder
Free speech should mean the right to be able to say the 'wrong' thing.

As an aside, Israel has nuclear weapons. They also sign-off on every US
president. I don't think Jews need fear return of Nazis.

